# Account löschen



## JKL (11. Aug 2019)

Da ich bereits mehrfach in ähnlichen Themen darum gebeten habe diesen Account zu löschen, es aber einfach nicht passiert, versuche ich es nochmal durch Öffnen eines neuen Themas.
Bitte einfach löschen. Ich finde es sowieso bescheiden, dass man dass nicht einfach selbst machen kann, oder die Option sehr versteckt ist.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## mrBrown (12. Aug 2019)

Schreib einfach wie in den FAQ angegeben einem Admin, zb @Flown, das dürfte deutlich zielführender als zwei Beiträge irgendwo im Forum sein...


----------

